

Fresh daily Node.js news - nodeJSNews
https://www.facebook.com/NodeJS.learn

======
nodeJSNews
Having noticed that all popular Node.js facebook pages are dead, I decided to
create a new one and am committing myself to deliver news about Node.js on a
daily basis. If you want to be up to date, like it!

Let me know what you would like to see there either here or through fb.

Enjoy!

